# Get Song Out of Head?



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Hi Friends
I am wondering what methods people find effective for getting a song to stop running through their head.

Normally, when I have an irritating tune in my noggin, I sing _God Save the Queen_ (not the Sex Pistols Version) right through, and then the original tune is gone. It's impossible for _God Save the Queen_ to stick in one's brain, so the problem is solved!

But this morning, there is a cheesy, terrible, but massively over-played song in my head, and even _God Save the Queen_ isn't up to the task.
I'm at work and can't play the radio at the moment, so I can't simply replace the offending piece. (Chances are this song would come on anyway, since it seems every commercial radio station seems to be playing it every 20 minutes!  )

What do _you_ do in this situation?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I sing the theme song to the old Spiderman cartoon to myself. It usually does the trick.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Anything right now would be welcome. I have had The Wiggles (If you have children you'll know) in my head for about three weeks now.

I wake up with them in my head and go to bed with them in my head as well.

Just make it stop!!!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SoyMac, try singing "O Canada", at the top of your lungs, in a cold shower.

MP, as for The Wiggles song, this won't work.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

I have the same problem with a song or two running through my noggin at all times. Read somewhere that it's related to obsessive/compuslive disorders, and I am absolutely a compulsive.

When I thought I should shake it out, a different song started -- the Isley Brothers' "Twist and Shout" began. You know, "shake it up baby, twist and shout." I have no problems with the national anthem repeating because it's such a dull tune (I mean the American anthem).

O Canada, can somebody tell me how to stop it?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Miss G., for an American, in order for O Canada to stop, you need to start singing Woodie Guthrie's "This Land is Your Land" and make up verses of your own, such as "This hand is my hand, this hand's not your hand; From the big old thumb to the little pinkie."

This might even help MP with The Wiggles' song?


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

"This spam is your spam, this spam is my spam,
From cheap Viagrara, to the new refinance..."

Yep, that works for me. Thanx.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

it's not the songs in my head that worry me, it's the voices....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Told you so, Miss G.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Michael, it all depends upon what the "voices" are telling you to do/think.


----------



## enaj (Aug 26, 2004)

I find the best way to get it out of your head is to tell someone your problem and sing them the song. The radio waves in your brain will then transfer the song the poor sap who you have sung it to and it goes away. 
It also helps, once you have transferred it, to have them sing a line out loud. Usually they are so off key, the song disappears from your head.
If not, at least your misery now has company.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Interesting, enaj. Sort of a reverse Vulcan "mind meld".


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

I have to hear the song all the way through. It's usually just a piece of the song that gets stuck in my head... kind of like a record skipping. Hearing it all the way through brings it to a close.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Play Bolero


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

The Answer is simple: play or listen to some Great Tune. That will cancel the old crap. Of course, this new great tune will take it's place. You get another great tune. before you know it, you will spend all your spare time listening to great music, and you'll feel great. when you need to attend some other stuff, you'll be cured!!!!!!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Listen to anything by these guys and you'll likely be glad that God Save The Queen is stuck in your head.


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

Hey SoyMac!

When you can't get something out of your head there's always a reason.

Have you thought of listening to the actual lyrics and seeingif there's a message in it as it pertains to what's going on in your life? Usually when you get the message it'll go away.

Good luck!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Try sining the children's song "This is the song that never ends" and don't stop until you reach the end of the song...........which is neverending..........and keep going.


----------



## Chipper (Aug 31, 2004)

Hey, SoyMac! Maybe this will get that song out of your noggin. 

http://www.funnybunch.com/hal/starrynight.swf


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

I heard somewhere scientists say chewing on cinnamon sticks is good for getting songs out your head, and singing another catchy song like the Friends theme song is good too.


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

I've had this song stuck in my head for a few days now...and I like it!  
monster hospital


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Rihana's Pon De Replay... if it gets stuck in my head it gets STUCK IN MY HEAD! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

I was channel surfing this morn as I was trying to wake up and saw Muchmusic's "video on trial". They featured Weezer's "We are all on drugs" and ever since it's been on a loop in my melon.

Tis enough to make me start taking drugs...


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

talonracer said:


> ... featured Weezer's "We are all on drugs" and ever since it's been on a loop in my melon....


"God save our gracious Queen...."


----------

